# Question



## Towani (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello all.
My daugther, 7, and I, 28, just took our first Tang Soo Do class last night.  We really enjoyed it, but don't remember very much.  Master Marsh, our instructer, asked us to practice until next class, but we were hoping maybe there was a book with pictures that we could look at to refresh what we had learned.
Can anyone recommend a good, non-expensive book that has good photos/diagrams?
Thank you for your time, and I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions in the near future.


----------



## exile (Sep 28, 2006)

Towani said:


> Hello all.
> My daugther, 7, and I, 28, just took our first Tang Soo Do class last night.  We really enjoyed it, but don't remember very much.  Master Marsh, our instructer, asked us to practice until next class, but we were hoping maybe there was a book with pictures that we could look at to refresh what we had learned.
> Can anyone recommend a good, non-expensive book that has good photos/diagrams?
> Thank you for your time, and I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions in the near future.



Towani---Welcome to MT!

What techniques did your instructor cover with you? Were you shown the attention stance and bowing, ready position, front and back stances and moving from stance to stance, fighting stance, maybe various blocks (up, inward and outward middle, down), a couple of kicks (front snap? slide side kick?)---that sort of thing?  Did you learn the first few moves of your white belt form? Those are usually the sort of things that are covered in a first class across all the karate-based MA styles. If so, there are an awful lot of books out there that show these things---a lot of Taekwondo books go over this material in detail; at the beginner's level, TKD and TSD are going to be hard to tell apart. And there are quite a few that you can probably get out of your library, rather than having to buy. I can think of one or two titles you might look for or ask your library to get...


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

Towani,

I am currently studying Tang Soo Do in Korea and have been spending a great deal of time researching and finding books to assist in my learning.  

The basics that I would start with are:
"Tang Soo Do" by Master Kang Uk Lee
and
"The Complete Tang Soo Do Manual" by Master Ho Sik Pak

In my opinion, "Tang Soo Do" is the better reference.  It provides a great pictures and explanations of the basic hand and foot techniques.  It also details all of the forms up to Black Belt, which can be one of the hardest things to learn and remember.  It also includes some basic self defense maneuvers.

"The Complete Tang Soo Do Manual" is a great reference but is based on Master Pak's testing system.  The techniques and forms are arranged by belt rather than type, so it is difficult to locate what you are looking for.  It seems a much more subjective book.

Both of these books can be acquired on Amazon.com and are very reasonably priced <$25.  

I will warn you, be very wary of the DVDs that you will find on Amazon.  They are good references, but I have found that the forms shown do not match what I have been taught.

If you maintain interest and would like to look into the more expensive books, I recommend the works by Master Hwang Kee.  These can be acquired either through ebay or on the Soo Bahk Do/Moo Duk Kwan website.


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Sep 28, 2006)

A word of caution. Some may disagree with this line of thinking. But I think it is good for beginners (you said it was your first class) to look at pictures, videos, etc and read books on the art they are studying. However, I think it is a mistake (for a few reasons) to try and learn the techniques from them even as a refresher until you have some skill and technical knowledge to be able to interpret the book or video in relation to what you are being taught. You may want to check with the instructor, since some will recommend a book that would reflect the same techniques/principles that they teach such as the head of an association to which they belong, if that is the case. Also beginning students are often hungry for knowledge and to increase their skill and number of techniques so there is temptation to "skip ahead" in the book and try some new techniques that haven't been taught in class. This can result in bad habits that become hard to break and slow the learning process rather than speed it up. Check out the books, but give yourself some time and be patient,and practice what you remember from class, then go back and receive some correction.


----------



## exile (Sep 28, 2006)

Fuzzy Foot said:


> I think it is a mistake (for a few reasons) to try and learn the techniques from them even as a refresher until you have some skill and technical knowledge to be able to interpret the book or video in relation to what you are being taught.



This is a very good point. I had the impression that the original question was about getting material that would cover just the things that Towani and her daughter would have already done in class in class---kind of like a reminder of what she had already been shown, notes you might take if you could clone yourself and have the other `you' watching and recording as your instructor demonstrates TSD techniques to you. Definitely, though, you don't want to get into material your instructor hasn't covered.


----------



## Towani (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you for your responses.  I do appreciate them.  Forgive me for lack of proper terminology.
Mostly what I am not correctly remembering are the words he used for the different stances, because they were Korean, and the blocking techniques.  I can't remember how to move my arms.  I remember the kicks and punches well.
Do you know of any websites that maybe illustrate the basic blocking techniques?


----------



## zDom (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree: be cautious about training from a book.

You might end up practicing even the very same technique in a way your instructor may not prefer.

Don't sweat not remembering material after your very first class.

I would just ask your instructor after your NEXT class for one or two things you should start training first.

But what a great attitude! Before long, you will be able to remember PLENTY to practice: hang on to that great training ethic! 

and congratulations on beginning what I hope is a life-long pursuit for you and your daughter!

Not to mention, doing ANY activity with your daughter will create great memories she is sure to treasure for the rest of her life.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

Agreed, nothing should be learned from a book.  But the day after I have learned a new form, standing in the locker room, reviewing it in a book makes a huge difference as to my performance in class.  That reminder is often all that I need.  We all learn differently.

It only becomes bad habit when you rely on a book and start doing things that your Sa Bom Nim has not taught you.

As for Korean terminology, there are many many wonderful references on the web as to the Korean/English words needed for Tang Soo Do.  These books also have very good glossaries with terms defined.  Don't try to buy a Korean/English dictionary though...without a solid understanding of Hangul, it will be of no benefit.


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 29, 2006)

books are great as a reference, but not to learn from as stated by other members.  it is ok if you dont remember a lot of things.  as you do them more often your body will become familiar with these techniques and they will become second nature to you.  the most important thing to remember right now is to have fun.  enjoy your new journey and try not to cram everything to memory all at once.  there is a lifetime of knowledge.

best of luck on your adventure...TANG SOO!


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to Tang Soo Do, and choosing to train with your daughter!!!

Tang Soo Do training is a great activity to get involved with as a family activity

Most instructors make the mistake of sending new students home and telling them to practice. Most new students, like you, have no idea of what to practice yet, and will most likely establish incorrect muscle memory as a result of practicing incorrectly.

What I suggest is that you make an appointment with Master Marsh and set up some private training sessions. One of the most successful programs that I have instituted in my school over the years has been to teach parents to become In-Home Coachs. Have Master Marsh teach you what to look for in each technique, as he wants you to do it. If you rely on books from other instructors, or from other associations/organizations, much of what you find might be exactly what Master Marsh teaches, but some of what you find may be different in one way or another. Your best bet is to work closely with him to establish a clear understanding of exactly what He is looking for and practicing what he shows you, exactly as he shows you.

Take the time to study anatomy and physiology as to how they pertain to your training. Ask questions constantly!!! If you understand how and why techniques are performed you learn faster, and avoid injuries as a result of improper execution of technique. 

Set a time schedule for you and your daughter for 30 minutes each day where it is Your Special Training Time. Make it fun for her, while making sure that she is performing techniques as Master Marsh has instructed you. Get her to correct your techniques so you can be sure that she in developing a solid understanding of what you are working on, and not just mimicking what she sees.

I find that having students teach each other is the best way to instill in them a thorough understanding of the techniques and the system as a whole.


Best of luck!!! Please keep us posted as to how your training moves forward


Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------

